
Microsoft’s Ray Ozzie To Step Down As Chief Software Architect - ssclafani
http://techcrunch.com/2010/10/18/microsofts-ray-ozzie-to-step-down-as-chief-software-architect/
======
tlack
Microsoft should just invest 10% of its revenue in a YC-like fund that
produces independently operated but partly MS-owned companies that join their
ecosystem. The brain drain over there is ridiculous - how are they ever going
to produce anything competitive now?

~~~
aaronbrethorst
I've suggested this to some relevant people inside the company on a few
occasions. The likelihood of this is 'a snowball's chance in hell.'

~~~
tlack
Watching this all play out has been an object lesson in management killing
innovation.

~~~
lotusleaf1987
Totally, MSFT is a completely fear driven company. They haven't led on ideas
in years, I can't think of the last great new MSFT endeavor.

As a side note, I have an uncle who worked there very high up for over a
decade and when he put in his resignation letter leaving for Apple they had
security guards escort him out within 15-30 minutes of turning it in. Plus, if
you met the guy you'd realize how unnecessary it was--his dad's a pastor and
he's the most honest and religious person I personally know--goes to church
every Sunday, prays before every meal, and always defers that "God rewarded
and blessed him." I'm not religious at all, but the way MSFT treated him made
me realize how arrogant and ruthless they are, but that also that they are
heartless to their employees they worked with for years and years.

